# Help: One Strobe + Nikon SB600 Speedlight (Lighting positioning advice)



## captive (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello everyone,

New member here to this forum 

I've been taking photos for awhile now, whilst I have a deep passion and interest for photography, I thought I'd finally take the plunge in setting up a basic home studio.... (lighting is simply awesome).

I'm currently working with a Nikon D90, and SB600 Speedlight.

To start off with, I've purchased the following:

- one flash strobe (build w/modelling light)-- has slave option
- one 80cm softbox and support stand
- basic white backdrop and support stand.
- radio receiver and transmitter for wireless flash control

Now, working on a budget, the advice I received from the store was that I could use the one strobe as the main light, and set the Nikon SB600 as a fill light. Both the strobe and speedlight on pressing the shutter.

I have the strobe on the left at 45 angle (3 feet from the subject). And the Sb600 on the right also on a stand, same angle facing the subject. However speedlight is abit further back.

Only problem is, when I have the subject in place, there are unwanted shadows of her, which is difficult to eliminate. This also happens upon taking the photo of her full body. (Shes standing about 1m from the backdrop).

Now am I doing something wrong? are the lights positioned incorrectly? should I position the speedlight in a different direction to remove the shadows?.

Like I said, ideally this is my first setup working with primarily one strobe, and of course its not as good as two strobes. What tecniques could i apply in order to remove the shadows (besides photoshop).

Any advice on the equipment, setup or technical aspects would be highly appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## kundalini (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to TPF.



captive said:


> I have the strobe on the left at 45 angle (3 feet from the subject). And the Sb600 on the right also on a stand, same angle facing the subject. However speedlight is abit further back.


This setup will produce flat lighting resulting in virtually no shadow. You will want to have some shadow to create that third dimension. The fill flash should be very close to the lens axis. I would also suggest having it on the same side of the camera as the key light to smooth the transition.



captive said:


> Only problem is, when I have the subject in place, there are unwanted shadows of her, which is difficult to eliminate. This also happens upon taking the photo of her full body. (Shes standing about 1m from the backdrop).


Where are the shadows coming from? Something must be disrupting the light pattern. Can you post an example.


If I could make one more suggestion. Get a good reflector because you can use that as a fill light and use the SB-600 as a hair or background light.


----------



## captive (Jan 10, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Welcome to TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Destin (Jan 10, 2011)

captive said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to TPF.
> ...


----------



## kundalini (Jan 10, 2011)

captive said:


> Hi and thanks for the response. When you stated close to the lens axis, you mean basically it should be in line as to where my camera is positioned?.


Yes. Try it and limit the distance of the fill 18" from the camera.





captive said:


> The shadows are of the subject's body. All falling onto the white backdrop, shadows are leaning towards the right, about 2 o'clock.
> I'm not at home at the moment to upload the photos sorry.


Okay, I missread it initially. Move the subject further away from the background and your light closer (just out of frame). Adjust power of the flash as required. As Destin suggested, increase the deight of your light. Typically, the key light should be coming in at about 45° from above.



captive said:


> Reflector would only be useful for headshots, is that correct? How about full body shots?.


Depends on the size of the reflector. Although this video is shooting outdoors, the same principles apply for indoors. Increase the size of your light source.

The benefits of using the Large TriGrip Lastolite School of Photography​


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm betting you have no light modifier on the SB-600 and you are getting hard edged shadows because the light source is to small. You can put an umbrella bracket and an umbrella on the SB-600 stand for about $30 USD.

An 80 cm (31.5") softbox is pretty small, and only big enough for doing head and shoulder shots.


----------



## captive (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your tips and guidance.. I'll apply these techniques next time round with a willing subject..

@ KmH, Forgot to mention I do have a mini softbox diffuser for the SB600, quite a small one that folds out into a rectangular shape.

At the time testing the both the strobe + sb600 on a subject, I did not attach the softbox. Hopefully this could eliminate the shadows, combined with the techniques as suggested?


----------

